# kent stopover - hollingbourne



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi does anyone know if you can stop overnight at hollingbourne sevices? if not will use canterbury park and ride unless anyone knows of any wild camping between kent and the channel tunnel?
we have little ones with us so cant really afford to get moved on in the middle of the night
thanks hannah


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You are talking about Junction 8 on the M20 and yes you can stay overnight for a price.
The Canterbury Park and Ride is only £2.50 and that's for the bus as parking is free but you have to pay that as you need a ticket.
Also Stop 24 is a good place
http://www.stop24.co.uk/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mavis

have thins changed at Stop24 - see this thread and the one before linked in it. :?: :?:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://174.120.1.36/~stop24co/index.php?page=our_facilities&hl=en

Hi Mike
You know I always say Canterbury Park & Ride is best especially with children on board if you want a quiet night.
Stop 24 is a stopping place but with only 20 odd lorry places and a few Caravan places that are small it is a problem but people do stay there OK.
I would say for wild camping go to St Margaret's on Cliffe but again with children I don't know.
There is Marine Parade at Dover.
Junction 8 on the M20 is Ok though.

Lots of help here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Kent


----------

